# Beta 'bald spot' ????



## bulldogrsp61 (Jul 17, 2013)

Does this look familiar to anyone? I've got this beta in a 1-gallon bowl and I change the water about every two weeks.

Until recently he's been great. I've had him for over a year but suddenly he's got this 'bald' patch on his side.

Thank you for any help or advice on how to treat this.


----------



## xfrequentflyerx (Jul 17, 2013)

It looks like a fungal infection! If so, here is some advice for the treatment:


Higher temperatures can encourage the bacteria to grow faster--it is advised that the temperature of the water be adjusted to the low end of a betta's range--no lower than 75 degrees. A broad spectrum antibiotic should be used according to the instructions along with an air pump and air stone. The airflow should either be regulated with a valve, or the tubing should be tied in knots to restrict flow to only a few bubbles. It is a good idea to lower the water level to make it easier for the betta to reach the surface and/or add plants for the fish to rest on near the surface to make breathing easier. 

I got this information from here:
http://bettaessentials.wikispaces.com/Sick+Betta+-+Bacterial+%26+Fungal+Infections


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

You have a 1gallon bowl that's probably unfiltered and you do one water change every two weeks? You should be doing them every two days!


----------

